# Looking for help with a cloning device for 20 clones



## HazePhase (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I still have about 3 months before I am going to be able to clone but I want to get everything purchased or built in advance. 
I am going to be cloning using Aloe Vera but I am looking for a device or system where I could put the 20 clones into and have them succeed. 

Can anyone lend me some guidance on this matter?
Thank you very much. 

HazePhase


----------



## zem (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you plan on buying a ready made or DIY? I built bubbler and flood and drain cloners, i prefer the simplicity of flood and drain, i cut the top of a 20L water container to insert a mini pump that floods a tote that is placed right above it on a shelf. I place a seeding trays in the tote and use oasis foam cube inserts to clone with. I use 5-6 cfl's in the box to keep it warm. This method gives me close to flawless cloning


----------



## Budlight (Mar 23, 2017)

This is what I use and it works great has a 6 inch air stone hooked to an air pump 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 23, 2017)

I guess advice could be widespread for a question like this but one thing that's important to me is.... what will you be growing in?

If hydro, then a bubbler or sprayer or whatever is good. However, if growing in soil, I suggest cloning in soil.

Young roots are very tender and taking the raw roots from a bubbler and placing them in dirt always seemed a little cruel to me.

Again, JMO but I like to stick with a similar media from beginning to end.


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 23, 2017)

Rapid Rooter 50 clone site.  You can use how ever many you want.


----------



## hanssen1 (Mar 24, 2017)

eBay is full of cloning machines and parts. Look there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm going to be building a cloner from a tote.  I've been told that the cost is about $50.  A figure 8 is built with pvc and sets onto a 396 gph pump with a filter.  360° sprayers keep the roots watered.  I'm waiting for an answer on what type of timer to use.

The tote is a black and yellow tote with holes drilled in the lid to either fit mesh pots or neoprene plugs or both, putting the neoprene plugs into the pots.  Home Depot has them.

There are YouTube videos on how to build one in better detail.  I am the type to want to know my equipment so that if/when something eventually breaks, I can quickly get the exact parts needed and a couple spares of sprayer for plugging if the filter lets something by.  That's why I prefer making my own rather than throwing a bunch of money at a problem.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2020)

I have the best luck simply putting cuttings into Rapid Rooters and letting them do their thing...no worrying about equipment failing or reservoirs getting too hot or spray heads clogging, etc, etc.  etc.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2020)

I am also a fan of Rapid Rooters. Dip ‘n’ Gro seems helpful too but I have used honey with good results in the past. Since changing to them from rockwool I am getting 100% success.


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2020)

I only use Rapid Rooters now. They work great. This time around I also Dipped my clones in rooting gel and then in rooting powder. So far 100 percent success rate.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 23, 2020)

Another vote for rapid rooters and dip n grow, in translucent media boxes with a spritz of Wilt-pruf mixed with sns244.  I have twin 36" square ezcloners down cellar gathering dust lol.


----------



## Chriswhit123 (Mar 26, 2020)

google (easiest diy aeroponics cloner ever) might take 15 minutes to build probably less. or type that into youtube search. there are other buildable designs all can be found on youtube. Ive never lost a clone done aeroponic. If you go with aeroponics get a submersible aquarium heater. if the temps low rooting is slow


----------



## Chriswhit123 (Mar 26, 2020)

If you dont mind babysitting the soil Ive also never lost a clone with clonex and just keeping soil wet. only done 30 or so that way cause its slow. I get roots in 4-5 days with aeroponics


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 27, 2020)

I just did a dozen clones. 6 in Rapid Rooters and 6 in 2" Rockwool cubes, kept damp in a clone dome.  100% success on both all I used was some clonex dip. That my friend is about as easy as it gets


----------



## Caw (Mar 27, 2020)

I built a super easy bubble cloner. It works great! You'll need 2" collars (cut the net part off), 2" neoprene plugs, a tote (I used a 4 gallon black/yellow - paint the lid black), and bought a separate clear tote as a lid (depending on size/age of clones, it's a must), a small pump and air stone(s). Cut the holes out using a 2" hole saw. Fill with PHd water, some rapid rooter and a small amount of nutes. You'll have roots in a few days.

I even transferred one into dirt (solo cup) for a friend who grows in soil with zero problems.

This is super cheap to make


----------

